# Amira Magic Cream



## MissLovely (Mar 11, 2007)

I heard of this Amira Magic cream stuff and I heard lots of people saying it was great. I'd just like to know if anybody's tried it. And their input on it will be appreciated.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 11, 2007)

never heard of it before, sorry. maybe some girls can be of some assistance.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's a link to their website. I did an mut search and only found one thread with not much information. I've never heard of it before you asked, but it does look interesting. Hopefully someone will have tried it. Sorry I can't be of more help.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ext...magiccream.com


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 12, 2007)

i'm interested as well....and i wonder where you can buy it...


----------



## natalierb (Mar 12, 2007)

I've never heard of this one... but I did buy an egyptian magic cream, thinking it would be good because they sell it at Sak's. It didn't do a thing for me!


----------



## lil_trinity (Mar 12, 2007)

I have used "amira magic cream" and yes it does work ....the only drawback is that you probably would have to use it the rest of your life, and that sucks. It did wonders for lightening dark areas on my face from acne scars and I loved it- in only a week my skin was amazing and glowing. I believe that the little bottle of cream that they do give you may last for a month if used sparingly, but as soon as you stop using it it's like your skin goes really dull.....and my skin was never dull I just had a few spots here and there. Maybe if this cream is used while also using a MicroDermabrasion such as *epidermx* it just might do the trick, I dunno. But what I do know is that *epidermx* alone has done wonders for my skin it's so smooth and clear and even and the best part NO MAKEUP! LOL don't get me wrong I love makeup but I used to hate to have to wear it just to go to the store ya know, I had to cover certain areas or discolorations because I was really self conscious about my skin. I know that I should not have been and everyone was always saying that I was so pretty and that I didn't need makeup, but we all know that people never see us how we see ourselves lol. Anywho, back to this cream -it's basically not worth it. The key is to exfoliate, exfoliate, exfoliate. You will be surprised what that will do for you. Also, if there is an absolute must to buy some cream to lighten and brighten then you should definitely go with *mama lotion* My sister swears by this stuff and she doesn't wear makeup either she's 35 and stunning ....she looks like she's 21-MY AGE lol Everywhere we go they think we are twins. I used to get offended like "are you saying I look old?" haha but no, she just looks that good I'm pretty sure that I will use it in the years to come. Sorry if I got a little off topic but I'm a little new to this (my first time here) please forgive me Thanks


----------



## Kathy (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome to mut! Thanks for posting! I was beginning to wonder if we'd have anyone post that had actually tried this product! lol...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 13, 2007)

sounds like a skin bleach


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds 'magical'

never heard of it.


----------



## lynden03 (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree with you,I've tried using it for a few months,it was good but you also have to remember to stay away from the sun otherwise this product is useless and could do worst. I've been on a 19 days shelling trip and the long hours of beachcombing and snorkeling took its tool on my skin my face turned really darker than ever before. Neutorgena Microdermasion home kit save my skin and I follow it up with a good moisturizer like Olay total effects.


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow! thanks for the great info....I thought no one had used it here before, the advice was great, ill stick with your word for it, and ill start exfoliating too.

I hope it does the trick of getting rid of my acne spots.

Miss Lovely


----------



## sweetD (Apr 26, 2007)

I've tried a bottle of that and yes it really works. BUt true, you have to use it for the rest of your life to be able to maintain it. Also, if you want to try, make sure you buy it from reputable cosmetics stores, because there have been reports of fake Amira Magic Cream proliferating. And fake ones are said to have Lead content, hence, poisonous.

Hope this helps


----------



## NYShopgirl (Apr 26, 2007)

i'm using the cream as my night cream and it's doing pretty good some of my dark spots from acne is starting to lighten. But i'm afraid to hear from some of the girls here that i should use it for the rest of my life...Gheez that's pretty scary.


----------



## CubNan (May 30, 2007)

Where do you get the amira and mama lotion?


----------



## iatreia (Jan 24, 2008)

hmm its a Philippine brand? I saw this in stores, and its a bit expensive for such a small bottle. But the SA said its very effective and lots of people buy it. But I guess it's whitening.

I only want to get rid of my post acne scars *cries* I want to retain my lovely natural tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

there's like a small sample pot, maybe I'll use it for spot treatment. But I'm a bad girl and don't want to put on sunscreen (Iget my protection from MMU tho).

but I dunno, I'm torn :/


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jan 24, 2008)

is it like a fade cream? i've heard rave reviews about a SUPER cheap asian brand, MCA top gel extra pearl cream. its only 2 bucks if you can find that sucker (usually sold in random asian stores i hear)


----------



## obiang (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes I have used Amira before. I love it. Is it worth getting, yes. I really don't care if I have to get it for the rest of my life, of course everything is temporary so might as well. I dont use a lot of product, a little is okay for me. Go ahead and purchase it. In the Phillipines it's $10 for 60g. There are smaller ones but I don't know the price. I got mine here in Guam and it cost $25,

I know what the heck was I thinking. Be aware that there are a lot of counterfeits. The true Amira is light weight, looks almost like a mouse cream, and smells great. I love it and I won't considerbuying something else unless it's invented and a lot cheaper. I wake up in the morning so RADIANT and that's why I love it. Just one use at night. I don't use makeup anymore, just a face powder for my combination skin that tends too look shiny, so I blot and then use a face powder. I love it. So it's worth it, I mean you don't have to keep purchasing makeup right. 





I also heard about a whitening skin product by Naruko, it's a Taiwanese brand. You should check it out. There's a girl named Fuzkittie on Youtube, who does these reviews. The website will show you what products contain whitening. Exfoliating does help too, but you should always have a night cream. 





Lasty for more whitening purchase a whitening soap, Kojie san is the BEST! I haven't tried their other products, I believe they also have creams. If you do .. pls tell me. I will if I ever purchase 

any of their products. It's a white box with a Japanese lady on the side of it. OK well. enough said, get them DDDD





if you can't find it, any kojic bar soap will do.. get the completely orange bar, they work better than the ones that are half white. The white parts irritate my skin.


----------



## jenai (Aug 22, 2012)

@obiang...i agree w/ u abt kojic bar soap....it withens my feet...really good...bought right away the moment i read your sugestions.. thank u.. but abt d amira magic cream....the pics i saw in your section is fake. I guess...the amira magic cream is bottled in glass container. Inside a seald box. Amira dnt sells in plastic containers....a friend of mine is a sales agent of amira. Theyr the one who provides amira praducts in all sm department stores n galeria mallss....15$ 60g......30g...8$..


----------



## keishamae555 (Aug 28, 2012)

About whitening soap..there's one which is so effective to me..its called..KB Soap..the first ever soap that have human placenta extract..it is good than other soap that came from animal placenta..it really whitens my skin within 3 weeks only thats why for me KB is the best whitening products..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cynder Ella (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi can you pls show me the picture of the real bottle of amira magic cream as you said @obiang is a fake one? I was been using the same picture as @obiang is using and i did't know it was a fake one but it was effective indeed..


----------



## prettyjoan (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi

,

I just want to know saan SM malls meron authentic or real magic cream at magkanu kaya un? Problem ko talaga kase dark underarms ko.. I'm from Bacoor, Cavite.. sana matulungan nyo ko. thanks!

prettyjoan


----------

